# wingless flys getting wings/flying



## Malnra (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems a mutation has occured. I now have a container that has flying fruitflys. I believe the container became contaminated with the flightless and the wingless fruit flys and they produced flying fruit flys. Kind of a pain to get them into the mantis containers. I am contemplating just redoing the culture since it will only get more of the flying ones in it and more escape than get into the mantis containers, or so it seems. ;-&gt;


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2008)

This is normal. Happens to my cultures after several months. I think I have mentioned this in previous threads.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 9, 2008)

ahhhh so it was not me making monsters .. lol .... glad to hear that .... i would not want to be the one to release the plague on this planet.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope, if you believe in fairy tales, Pandora did that!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been waiting forever and I still don't have flying flies. :/


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 11, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nope, if you believe in fairy tales, Pandora did that!


Yep... but back then they didnt have Deli cups so she kept her cultures in a box. She mixt her flies up and ended up releasing the little flying bastards upon us all.


----------



## Orin (Apr 11, 2008)

If you contaminate a culture with flying flies it won't take long for the flightless to disappear. Of course it would be easier to start over than to try to re-isolate the flightless gene. Otherwise, you can cool the flies down in the refrigerator for ten minutes and pour them in like flightless (till they warm up of course). You could also try to find a wingless mutation this time since the flightless can fly at high temperatures.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the ability to fly comes back to them. I have never mixed flightless and flight abled together or even had them at the same time. Unless a wild fly found its way in.


----------



## Orin (Apr 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> I think the ability to fly comes back to them. I have never mixed flightless and flight abled together or even had them at the same time. Unless a wild fly found its way in.


 I was referring to a wild fly contamination because the chances of a wild fly getting in are far, far greater than a mutation causing the return of flight. I wonder if there is a way to prove the real statistical improbability of such a mutation or reversion using available data from fruit fly genetic research.


----------



## Gurd (Apr 12, 2008)

Orin said:


> I was referring to a wild fly contamination because the chances of a wild fly getting in are far, far greater than a mutation causing the return of flight. I wonder if there is a way to prove the real statistical improbability of such a mutation or reversion using available data from fruit fly genetic research.


The amount of research done on fruit flies years ago I would imagine the statistic will be around somewhere


----------

